# avatar



## Jerme (Sep 28, 2008)

How do i set my avatar??


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

Go to "My Controls" look down on the side bar on the left, you'll see something like "Edit Avatar"


----------



## JPH (Sep 28, 2008)

My Controls -> (Left side of the Page) Edit Avatar Settings


----------



## Shinji (Sep 28, 2008)

My controls>Edit Avatar Settings


----------



## Vapourstreak (Sep 28, 2008)

Go to My Controls, then click Edit Avatar Settings.

EDIT: DAMN YOU GUYS >

jkjk


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

i have no idea too!!!! how the hell do we get url for image!!! if we use good there will be like 30 images on one page! how do i get url!


----------



## Vapourstreak (Sep 28, 2008)

rihgt click the image and click 'Copy Image Address' or somthing like that.  Then paste it into the url field


----------



## Jerme (Sep 28, 2008)

k thanks


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jerme said:
			
		

> k thanks



still wont work....im trying to use a toon link picture thats 50x50 and i copy image adress then where it says width and height i type 50 50 
all i get is "Sorry, that is not a valid file extension" in red WTF  please help


----------



## JPH (Sep 28, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Jerme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure the image url you enter is either .jpg, .gif, or .png


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Jerme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give us the link to where the picture is.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Aj3B13...ationAvatar.gif


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

That's quite a url, use this link instead.

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc315/i...ationAvatar.gif


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> That's quite a url, use this link instead.
> 
> http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc315/i...ationAvatar.gif


how did you shortan the link?


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

...check my avatar.......didnt work


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

by removing the unnecessary part about google.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all he did was remove the google thumbnail link.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

i got sig to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still looking for suitable avatar


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

here's the image on tinypic, this will fit.

http://i34.tinypic.com/xm76s2.gif


----------



## JPH (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey man, glad you figured out how to put images in your signature and how to set avatars - but that signature is way to big!

Please reduce it to the size of 400 x 100px or just remove it.

Sorry to bother, but it's against the rules.


----------



## Jerme (Sep 28, 2008)

How do i set my avatar??


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> i got sig to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your sig is too big.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does it matter? or do i have to find another.....


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

yes it has to be 400x100 (can be a little bit over though) and under 50kb.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> yes it has to be 400x100 (can be a little bit over though) and under 50kb.








 fine


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks everyone for the help! i think i figured it out ....damn size restictions
if i need help ill post it thanks again


----------



## JPH (Sep 28, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please read the forum rules if you've got future questions about the avatar and signature rules.
Also, we have a search button in case there's a question you have about using your control panel


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

The size restrictions here are actually pretty decent. 

Also, double posting is against the rules outside of the testing area.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> The size restrictions here are actually pretty decent.
> 
> Also, double posting is against the rules outside of the testing area.



yeh i know but most of the good pics are to big....


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

three options:
1.resize it
2.crop it
3.or make your own

Here's a thread to request one.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

How's this look?







http://i38.tinypic.com/30iys7l.jpg


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> three options:
> 1.resize it
> 2.crop it
> 3.or make your own
> ...



how do i resize or crop it? i dont want to save it edit it then post on the internet...or is that the only way..?

and also how to i make the filesize smaller?


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool thanks for sig but can you edit text so its more readable and HOW DID YOU DO IT?


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

did it with gimp in less than a minute, also do able in mspaint.

The font is old english text mt, I rather like it, I'll see if I can find a font that looks better.

edit: I'll need the original picture again


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> did it with gimp in less than a minute, also do able in mspaint.
> 
> The font is old english text mt, I rather like it, I'll see if I can find a font that looks better.



did you have to save the image first? and if you did, did you have to post it on internet? or is there a way to post images from your computer files?


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

1. obviously
2. for sigs, images must be uploaded somewhere
3. you can upload avatars directly, else you need to upload them somewhere

also, I'll need that original picture again.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> 1. obviously
> 2. for sigs, images must be uploaded somewhere
> 3. you can upload avatars directly, else you need to upload them somewhere
> 
> also, I'll need that original picture again.


.... all i know is i found on google images while searching toon link so yeah
also where should i upload the picture?


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean you can't just look at your browsing history for a second? meh.

edit: managed to find that image.

as for a place to upload, tinypic is a good site.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it really really really long since ive been looking for avatar since this thread started

EDIT: got it http://www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2...3/kissmeeee.jpg

still what site do you use to upload?


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

look at my edited post, anyways, I'm having difficulty finding a good looking font

edit: like this font?


----------



## Jerme (Sep 28, 2008)

How do i set my avatar??


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> look at my edited post, anyways, I'm having difficulty finding a good looking font
> 
> edit: like this font?



yeah i guess so as long as its readable im happy, and thanks for your hard work i finaly got a better sig,  thank yo so much for the help sephi!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 28, 2008)

Your sig has my PokeDexDS userbar in!
YAY!


----------

